# Meerforelle mit pose ???



## malinke (12. Juli 2008)

letztes jahr so geschehen. statt hornhecht ne meerforelle. nun die frage - zufall? oder soll ich jetzt auf bornholm es mal gezielt mit pose versuchen?
die fischer hängen doch auch nur ihre leinen rein, mit beköderten haken.
danke für eure tips.#6 M.#h


----------



## donlotis (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle mit pose ???*

Kein Zufall! :g

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle mit pose ???*

Aber ne Garantie für verangelte Fische


----------



## Queequeg (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle mit pose ???*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Aber ne Garantie für verangelte Fische



.... und stilgerecht ist es irgendwie auch nicht|rolleyes


----------



## DDK (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle mit pose ???*

Tach,
fahre jedes Jahr nach Mon, ich angel da nur mit Wasserkugel auf Mefo als Köder benutzt ich frisch Shrimps oder Grashüpfer.


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle mit pose ???*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Aber ne Garantie für verangelte Fische





Queequeg schrieb:


> .... und stilgerecht ist es irgendwie auch nicht|rolleyes



Jede Methode ist nur so gut oder schlecht wie der Angler der sie anwendet...

Verangelte Fische? Kommt auf das System an denke ich... Man denke nur an die gute alte "Schnappangel" auf Bachforellen:
Ein Wurm mit 3 Einzelhaken (Kopf, Mitte, Schwanz) an freier Leine oder mit Pose und Anschlag beim ersten Zupfer... was daran nicht waidgerecht sein soll, erschließt sich mir nicht...

Stilgerecht? Jeder hat seinen eigenen Stil und da wären wir wieder beim Punkt: "Jede Methode ist nur so gut oder schlecht wie der Angler der sie anwendet..."


----------



## Queequeg (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle mit pose ???*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Jede Methode ist nur so gut oder schlecht wie der Angler der sie anwendet...
> 
> Verangelte Fische? Kommt auf das System an denke ich...



Welches freistehendes Naturködersystem verhindert es denn, das eine Mefo den Haken nicht bis in den Schlund hinein wegschluckt? Nur zum Beispiel, die Taumette an der Posenmontage wird doch in von abglaichten, ausgemerkelten und gierigen Mefo's in den meisten Fällen so schnell verschlungen, dass selbst der "beste Angler" da nicht schnell genug reagieren kann. Wie Dolfin schon sagt, ein Verangeln ist vorgegeben!


----------



## malinke (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle mit pose ???*

hey. wollte keine zwietracht säen.#c
also verangelt ... heißt, untermaßige etc. kann ich nicht zurücksetzen, da sie den haken zu tief schlucken?
ok. so weit habe ich nicht überlegt. wäre ein argument dagegen.
jedenfalls danke für eure meinungen. gruß aus NB

P.S. will noch jemand mit nach Bornholm vom 27.-29.7. 2 kuttertouren. kosten 150€  :vik:


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle mit pose ???*



malinke schrieb:


> hey. wollte keine zwietracht säen.#c



Du hast doch keine Zwietracht gesät, Queequeg und ich sind einfach nicht einer Meinung, das kann (und muß sogar) vorkommen #h


----------



## Queequeg (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle mit pose ???*



malinke schrieb:


> hey. wollte keine zwietracht säen.#c
> also verangelt ... heißt, untermaßige etc. kann ich nicht zurücksetzen, da sie den haken zu tief schlucken?
> ok. so weit habe ich nicht überlegt. wäre ein argument dagegen.
> jedenfalls danke für eure meinungen. gruß aus NB



Zwietracht? Ist doch gar nix los hier:m So'n bisschen Meinungsaustausch gehört doch dazu. Wollte halt nur zum Nachtdenken anregen, was mir ja auch gelungen ist. Dann mal viel Spass auf Bornholm - ist eine wirklich tolle Insel!!!


----------



## Queequeg (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle mit pose ???*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Du hast doch keine Zwietracht gesät, Queequeg und ich sind einfach nicht einer Meinung, das kann (und muß sogar) vorkommen #h



So sieht es aus! Und krass, hatten wir Beide doch einen ähnlichen Gedanken zur selben Zeit:m


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle mit pose ???*

@Queequeg:
noch kurz zum System und dem "Guten Angler" 

Es gehört natürlich auch dazu, daß man ein solches System nur dann fischt, wenn es sich mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit vermeiden läßt vom Laichgeschäft geschwächte und somit extrem hungrige Fische zu erwischen.

Zugegebenermaßen ein Punkt, welchen ich in meinem ersten Posting vergessen habe zu erwähnen.

Solch eine Verhaltensweise gehört dann auch dazu um sich "Guter Angler" zu nennen.
Nicht der, welche die meisten Fische zu fangen vermag ist der "beste Angler" #h


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle mit pose ???*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Es gehört natürlich auch dazu, daß man ein solches System nur dann fischt, wenn es sich mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit vermeiden läßt vom Laichgeschäft geschwächte und somit extrem hungrige Fische zu erwischen.



Naja Absteiger sind da meiner Meinung nach das geringere Problem, die kann man ja, wie du scohn sagtest, größenteils durch Platz - und Zeitwahl ausschließen.
Aber die Untermaßigen kann man nicht ausschließen und die sind leider oft genau so gierig und werden dann verangelt.


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle mit pose ???*

Moin Fynn #h

Ausschließen kann man nie irgendetwas, Jede Methode hat Ihre Plätze, Zeiten etc. 

Für das Angeln im Meer selbst, ist die Pose meistens schon deshalb nicht geeignet weil man sie, wie einige andere schon sagten nicht so kontrollieren kann wie Spinn und Flugangel und somit die Gefahr eher besteht untermaßige zu verangeln, alles völlig richtig.

Was mich nur stört, sind diese Postings wie jenes von Dolphin, einfach nen Satz hingeknallt, ohne Erklärung etc.
@Dolphin:
Nicht persönlich nehmen, ich habe nur Dich als Beispiel angeführt, weil Du es in diesem Thread warst, welcher einen solchen Satz "hingeknallt" hat.
Aus anderen Themen kenne ich sehr viel bessere Postings von Dir


----------



## Christian D (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle mit pose ???*

Waidgerecht und Stilecht hin oder her........meiner Meinung nach ist das Fischen auf MeFo mit Naturköder verwerflich. Genauso daneben finde ich aber auch die Spinnfischer, die mit ihren Waffenstarrenden Blinkern mit Drillingen das Wasser durchpfurchen.....ich fische schon sehr lange und ausschließlich auf MeFos und was ich schon an vernagelten Forellenmäulern und "Augendrillingen" gesehen habe.......ohne Worte! Versucht doch mal, einen tief geschluckten Wurmhaken oder einen Drilling aus dem Forellenmaul zu entfernen......wenn der Fisch äußerich vielleicht wenig Schaden nimmt, eine Quetschung der Innereien ist bei solchen Unterfangen fast eine Zwangsläufigkeit. denn da muss man schon mal kräftig zupacken.....Lösung: Einzelhaken bzw. Schonhaken. Dringt eh besser ein und hebelt sich auch im Drill nicht aus. Meine Meinung dazu. Aber jeder so, wie er es für richtig hält. Wenn man anders fischt oder eine andere Auffassung hat, ist man dadurch ja kein schlechterer Mensch, nicht wahr?


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle mit pose ???*

Nö Steffen,
nehm ich nicht persönlich. Aber zu manchen Dingen gibts vieol zu sagen - und manchmal langt ein Wort. Hat doch jeder verstanden...


----------



## Mr. Sprock (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle mit pose ???*

Ich finde das Naturköderfischen auf Meerforellen im Meer auch verwerflich. So schnell wie eine Forelle schluckt kann man gar nicht reagieren, bei diesen Entfernungen schon gar nicht.
Auch das Fischen mit Springerfliegen mit Gleitmontage und Blinker finde ich voll daneben, da ein Fisch, der auf den Springer beißt, verstümmelt werden kann.


----------



## MefoProf (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle mit pose ???*

Hallo,

um die Frage kurz und knapp zu beantworten. Das funktioniert auf jeden Fall, nur herrschen an der Küste selten Bedingungen, die ein vernünftiges Posenangeln überhaupt zulassen. 

Zur Waidgerechtigkeit nur soviel: Ich hab vor kurzem erst in einer dänischen Untersuchung gelesen, dass generell keine Forellen bei Wassertemperaturn von mehr als 18 Grad released werden sollten, da die Mortalität bei hohen Temperaturen sehr stark zunimmt.#c

Gruss aus DK


----------



## Christian D (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle mit pose ???*

Nur mit dem Unteschied, dass abgeschlagene Fische eine noch geringere Überlebenschance haben...soll jetzt aber keine Grundsatzdiskussion werden..es kreist mal wieder um C&R....Zurück zum Kern: Wurmangler fangen gut. Im Flensburger Hafen sehe ich abends oft leute mit der Pse sitzen. Die sind nur leider der Meínung, dass sie im Spätsommer und Herbst Bachforellen im Hafenbecken fangen...kein Scherz, echt erlebt!)


----------



## goeddoek (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle mit pose ???*

Moin Malinke #h

Nein, ein Zufall war das nicht. Naturköderangeln ist immer sehr effektiv. Natürlich besteht die Gefahr einen Fisch zu verangeln. Die besteht allerdings auch beim Spinnfischen mit Drilling und beim Fliegenfischen. Gerade bei den beliebten USD-Mustern.

Wenn gar nichts geht, fische ich schon mal mit geschleppter Pose und Naturköder. Da ich die Schnur durch Zeigefinger und Daumen laufen lasse, ist eine Bisserkennung mindestens ebenso schnell möglich ( ich fische auf recht kurze Distanzen ) wie bei einem großen Spinner oder Wobbler, der  was-weiß-ich-nicht-wieweit  draußen ist.

Zum Fischen mit Springerfliege: äußerst effektiv und nicht "verwerflicher" als mit jedem anderen Kunstköder, wenn man es richtig macht.

Schlimmer find ich die Burschen, die, nachdem sie die vierte oder fünftte untermaßige Forelle aus einem Trupp gezogen haben, immer noch keinen Grund sehen, die Stelle zu wechseln


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle mit pose ???*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin Malinke #h
> 
> Nein, ein Zufall war das nicht. Naturköderangeln ist immer sehr effektiv. Natürlich besteht die Gefahr einen Fisch zu verangeln. Die besteht allerdings auch beim Spinnfischen mit Drilling und beim Fliegenfischen. Gerade bei den beliebten USD-Mustern.
> 
> ...



So siehts aus Georg, sorry aber manche kommen mir ab und zu einfach zu "edel" rüber


----------



## magnus12 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle mit pose ???*

Moin Malinke,

Das ist ne Spitzenmethode, es gibt Leute, die fischen seit 20 Jahren nur so(mit viel Erfolg.) 
Tauwurm geht gut, aber auch besagte Shrimps oder (Geheimtipp) mehrere lebende Tangläufer auf nem größeren Stipphaken. 

Im schlimmsten Fall: Vorfach bündig abschneiden, bekommt dem Fisch wesentlich besser als langwierige operationen. Vielleicht nicht gerade verzinkte Haken benutzen. 

Falls Du wirklich Posen benutzt und keine Wasserkugel, nimm unbedingt eine kurze Durchlauf-Pose, die geht besser durch den Tang, besonders Waggler schneiden beim einkurbeln unter und Du hast dauernd Hänger. 

Lass Dich von dem Gequängel hier nicht verunsichern, der Fliegenfischer labert über den Spinnfischer der labert über den Naturköderangler.....:v
Ich persönlich fische meine Würmer auch lieber am Spiro, weils mir mehr Spass macht und ich die Schnurkontrolle  schätze, schon wegen des Krautes, aber das muss jeder selber wissen. 

Momentan habe ich gerade den Trick mit einem 12er Örhaken und einem 4mm langem Stück Haushaltsstromkabelisolierung als Köderfixierung ausprobiert, geht super und hält den Wurm zig Würfe. Nachtangeltauglich #6

Viel Erfolg!|wavey:


----------



## goeddoek (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle mit pose ???*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> So siehts aus Georg, sorry aber manche kommen mir ab und zu einfach zu "edel" rüber




Kein Ding, Steffen :m

An diesem Thema zeigt sich nur ganz deutlich, dass es beim Angeln durchaus zwei richtige Meinungen geben kann.
Der Eine macht die, der Andere die Erfahrung. Wär schön, wenn die Jungs in den anderen Themenbereichen auch einsehen, dass das Leben nicht nur schwarz und weiß, ja und nein oder 0 und 1 ist |supergri

Hoch lebe Fuzzy Logic #6 |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## goeddoek (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle mit pose ???*



magnus12 schrieb:


> Momentan habe ich gerade den Trick mit einem 12er Örhaken und einem 4mm langem Stück Haushaltsstromkabelisolierung als Köderfixierung ausprobiert, geht super und hält den Wurm zig Würfe. Nachtangeltauglich #6
> 
> Viel Erfolg!|wavey:




Auch wenns jetzt OT ist, dass muss nu aber eben wissen, Magnus 

Wie funktioniert das ? Lass mich nicht dumm sterben :m


----------



## magnus12 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle mit pose ???*

hab ich in nem englischen Video übers  Meeräschenangeln mit beködertem Spinner gesehen. 

erst die Isolation auf die Schnur, dann den 12er Haken aufziehen, richtigen Haaken antüdeln, und dann die Isolierung auf den Schenkel des 12er ziehen/schieben. Der Wurm wird mit der nadel aufgezogen und der Kopf in den 12er gehakt.

läßt sich wunderbar verschieben, so dass man den Wurm kerzengerade ohne Drall führen kann. 

Ist wie gesagt eigentlich für Seeringelwurmbefestigung am Spinner gedacht.


----------



## goeddoek (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle mit pose ???*

Besten Dank, oll Baas :m


----------



## zandertoddy (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle mit pose ???*

nach 40 oder 50 hornhechten darf dann auch mal ne meerforelle an beissen


----------



## malinke (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle mit pose ???*



Christian D schrieb:


> .....ich fische schon sehr lange und ausschließlich auf MeFos



hi und danke für die vielen meinungen. und *Christian D*, gibst du mir nen paar tips für Mefo blinker#6#6#6
also sorte, farbe etc.?
... und zum thema "fischgerecht" - ich schweife jetzt mal ab. nen kollege von mir erzählte,er fährt jetzt nach Norge 2 wochen, und "jammerte" er hätte *vom letzten jahr* noch fisch im tiefkühler. DAS IST KRANK. |uhoh:
nix gegen viel dorsch fangen, ich liebe es selber. aber was zuviel ist, verschenke ich an die verwandschaft. 
oder so gehört auf Island, da ging der gesamte tagesfang an die fischfabrik, und jeder teinehmer bekam am ende der woche Fisch gefroren, geräuchert und sauber verpackt mit nach hause.
Klasse. das find ich gut.

beste grüße M.


----------



## Angel-Walter (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle mit pose ???*

Wenn ich lese,ich bekomme den Haken schlecht heraus,dann sollte sich der Angler eine Arterienklemme beschaffen,gibt es in verschiedenen Größen.Ich hatte bisher mit dieser, kaum Probleme.Damit läßt sich ein tief geschluckter Haken,gut lösen,außerdem angele ich mit einfach Haken und nicht mit Zwilling oder Drilling.


----------



## HD4ever (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle mit pose ???*

ich hab damals im Flensburger Hafenbecken und Heringsfetzen an Posenmontage auch so einige Meerforellen gefangen ....
an den richtigen Stellen geht das sogar hervorragend ! #6


----------



## raubfisch*angler (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle mit pose ???*

Werden Tauwürmer im Salzwasser nicht schlecht????


----------



## magnus12 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle mit pose ???*

irgendwann schon, aber die sollen da ja auch keine Kinder kriegen  

gestern Nacht hatts allerdings nur Hornies gebracht, Rumgekaue und gedrille bei jedem Wurf bis nach 23h. 
Höhepunkt war ein feister Hering! |bigeyes

Also keine Bange von wegen artfremd oder nix im Salzwasser zu suchen, solange das Teil unter der Oberfläche huscht braucht es nicht zu riechen wie ein Wattwurm


----------



## raubfisch*angler (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle mit pose ???*

Kann man auch Forellen mit Tauwürmern fangen? Wollt morgen mit einem Freund nach Dahme, hab echt wenig erfahrung mit Brandungsangeln


----------



## MefoProf (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle mit pose ???*

Moin,

ja man kann auch Forellen mit Tauwürmern fangen. Allerdings wird das beim Brandungsangeln wohl eher nicht klappen. 

Gruss aus DK


----------



## raubfisch*angler (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle mit pose ???*

hehe das hab ich mir shcon gedacht danke


----------

